# What is the top speed?



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

A friend claims he hit 168mph in his 03 350Z. I thought the top speed was limited lower than that. Is he full of it or is this possible?


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Limiter is suppossed to be at 156


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i've heard a lot of different stories. Want to eliminate it all together? get a reflash.


----------

